# Disman_ca's DIY PVC Overflow Pipe Build



## disman_ca

Now that I have a "new to me acrylic sump" from the MAST auction, its time for me to make an overflow pipe. I didn't bother drilling my tank out (I don't regret it) as it is only a 40G tank and didn't feel it was necessary. In any event, there are plenty of DIY articles for building them so I picked this youtube video as a basis to how I would model my build. The materials cost my $35 which accounts for all of the pieces with a couple of feetof pipe left over (sold in 8' length). The only thing I still need to decide on is how I'm going to handle the pipe inside the tank as I don't like the idea of 2 tubes sitting inside. There is another person who uses a clear acrylic tube on his inlet which allows you to see the water fill up in side the tank which I kind of like.

*Parts list:*

1 T PVC piece
2 Street Elbows (slip)
4 Elbows (slip)
1 Reducer (for end of valve in sump)
1 Stop valve (to control flow and shutoff)
need 2 feet of pvc pipe per 6" of tank height

*Notes:*
Diameter = Gallons per hour

0.5" = 90gph
0.75" = 220gph (this is what I used)
1.0 = 375gph
1.25 = 580gph
1.5" = 840gph
2.0" = 1500gph

I've attached some photos of the sump, parts and a picture of the dry fit setup. I haven't glued the joints yet because I want to maul the design over a bit.

Sump
Pieces
Dry fit


----------



## poobar

If theres any way of making it only one pipe into the tank I would do that!


----------



## altcharacter

From the pictures it does look like one pipe. The other is on the outside.


----------



## disman_ca

I left it at 1 pipe to in the tank. I'll be using an acrylic 2" tube which the white PVC will go inside. This will allow it to look like 1 pipe inside a clear pipe. For an example of what I mean (I'm not good at describing it) watch the second video I posted earlier as the guys shows how he used it. 



 It's roughly at that 2 minute mark.


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice man. I'd like to see that in action some day.


----------



## Riceburner

very nice using the larger clear pipe for the 2nd tube. Using a cap on the clear tube with a hole cut in it for the smaller PVC one would help hold it in place and not allow any critters to fall in.


----------



## disman_ca

Riceburner said:


> very nice using the larger clear pipe for the 2nd tube. Using a cap on the clear tube with a hole cut in it for the smaller PVC one would help hold it in place and not allow any critters to fall in.


Good thought, I was pondering how to keep it still.


----------



## disman_ca

altcharacter said:


> Very nice man. I'd like to see that in action some day.


I suspect you'll get a chance at some point in the future. I'm sure I could use a few pointers as I'm still learning the basics about balancing the parms.


----------



## J_T

Enjoy that sump  It was too small for my needs.


----------



## disman_ca

J_T said:


> Enjoy that sump  It was too small for my needs.


Thanks and I will as it fits my needs well enough. You'll see it setup soon with the overflow and other gear once I've acquired it.


----------



## JayPetro

Hey disman, I've been working on a nearly identical project myself and I'm almost complete, mine has a clear tube going into the tank as well as a larger tube surrounding it causing the actual overflow. I built two just in case something goes wrong or gets clogged. I'll post pictures when I have it set up...couple of days....long process


----------



## disman_ca

JayPetro said:


> Hey disman, I've been working on a nearly identical project myself and I'm almost complete, mine has a clear tube going into the tank as well as a larger tube surrounding it causing the actual overflow. I built two just in case something goes wrong or gets clogged. I'll post pictures when I have it set up...couple of days....long process


Perfect, I would love to see your build.


----------



## JayPetro

Might not be the best pics but gives you an idea. The thinner tube attached to the painted black pvc goes inside the thicker clear tube that is capped on the bottom and given spherical balls to act as teeth on the top. The check valve on the top of the black pvc is necessary as it allows you to suck out (prime) all the air trapped at the top overhang. Once it is primed once it no longer needs to be primed and will not lose suction even if the power cuts out. I have tested this in a tub sink but not on the tank itself, that will be later this week. More pics to come including custom designed sump.
Jay


----------



## Riceburner

both in tank tubes being clear is an even better idea.


----------



## disman_ca

JayPetro said:


> Might not be the best pics but gives you an idea. The thinner tube attached to the painted black pvc goes inside the thicker clear tube that is capped on the bottom and given spherical balls to act as teeth on the top. The check valve on the top of the black pvc is necessary as it allows you to suck out (prime) all the air trapped at the top overhang. Once it is primed once it no longer needs to be primed and will not lose suction even if the power cuts out. I have tested this in a tub sink but not on the tank itself, that will be later this week. More pics to come including custom designed sump.
> Jay


 (Enter immature side of me) JayPetro said spherical. LOL

Serious side, I was debating the check valve requirement and I haven't had a chance to test mine yet. You say it does need to be primed? I was going to test it to see if it could do it without priming (half expecting the tank to spill over).


----------



## JayPetro

Without it being primed, the pipe will not fill up all the way in the over hanging part of it, and flow will be reduced


----------



## Str8Solja

Where did you buy the PVC pipes?


----------



## sig

I am not sure clear pipe will stay clear inside with time, but could become dirty looking

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike

sig said:


> I am not sure clear pipe will stay clear inside with time, but could become dirty looking


Doesn't really matter does it? It will eventually be covered in coraline algae, everything plastic end up being purple.


----------



## disman_ca

Str8Solja said:


> Where did you buy the PVC pipes?


Canadian Tire of all places.


----------

